# sole or LLC.. need some help.. Thanks..



## MTA (May 30, 2007)

I am starting a construction company as a GC would it be ok to get a sole proprietorship right know until we start to make some money.. 

Then I would get an LLC.. please let me know Thanks


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Why wait until you start making money? just do the LLC now. sole proprietor has no protection, if you have a house or such.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Limited Liability Company _all the way_!

SP is NOTHING but a tax number.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

If you've determined that the LLC structure will best meet your needs, you should just go ahead and set it up. Takes a few minutes to do, and all of about $100 depending on the state. A sole proprietorship is automatic. Sort of the default for anyone who starts a business without forming an entitiy seperate from themselves. 

Essentially all that the LLC does for you is to seperate personal assets from business assets. This exempts personal assets during litigation. IOW, if your company is responsible for damage to a person or property, they will be able to seek to recover those damages from your business only. They will not be able to go after your house, car, etc... unless you've used those as collateral for business loans. 

OTOH, LLC owners often mistakenly believe that the LLC structure protects the business from personal litigation. That is not necessarily the case. If you are guilty of a personal offense for which the business has no liability, the offended party can come after all of your assets. Often, ownership in a company falls in this category, although your business is afforded some protection. The nice thing about this has to do with partners. If your partner gets tangled up in something, the LLC structure prevents you from being liable for his problems.

Anyway, if you're in doubt then just take a couple minutes and setup an LLC. Nobody in a construction trade, especially a GC, should operate as a sole proprietor.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

Cache said:


> If you've determined that the LLC structure will best meet your needs, you should just go ahead and set it up. Takes a few minutes to do, and all of about $100 depending on the state. A sole proprietorship is automatic. Sort of the default for anyone who starts a business without forming an entitiy seperate from themselves.
> 
> Essentially all that the LLC does for you is to seperate personal assets from business assets. This exempts personal assets during litigation. IOW, if your company is responsible for damage to a person or property, they will be able to seek to recover those damages from your business only. They will not be able to go after your house, car, etc... unless you've used those as collateral for business loans.
> 
> ...


Nobody in any business should operate as a sole proprietor. Higher taxes, all the liability, and more sole proprietor also has more audits from the IRS than any other classification. 

You might also want to consult a CPA about this as well. There is some benefit from running an LLC under a C or S corporation. I don't remember what it is, but ours told us we should never just have an LLC. It had something to do with being able to write off more.

JJ


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

aikencolon said:


> Nobody in any business should operate as a sole proprietor. Higher taxes, all the liability, and more sole proprietor also has more audits from the IRS than any other classification.
> 
> You might also want to consult a CPA about this as well. There is some benefit from running an LLC under a C or S corporation. I don't remember what it is, but ours told us we should never just have an LLC. It had something to do with being able to write off more.
> 
> JJ


Historically there were many more write-offs available to a C-Corp. Many have now been covered by provisions for LLCs that make the two very similar. You don't run an LLC under a C-corp. You can choose to have your LLC taxed as a C-corp. C-corps are subject to taxes that LLCs aren't. One of these being the accumulated earnings tax and then of course there is tax on dividends. Let me get into the nitty gritty a bit because I've got a few moments.

Corporations' earnings are taxed at a lower rate than individuals. 15% to be exact on earnings less than $50K. This applies to corprate earnings that are not dispensed to employees or given out to shareholders. So you could start a c-corp and take advantage of all the write-offs and then have the corp retain $50K and dispense the rest to yourself as salary. 

This sounds like a great plan, but really it is only great if you make right around $100K per year. The average american only pays about 16% income tax anyway after deductions. If a corp accumulates more than $250K in its coffers then it is technically supposed to pay an additional 15% tax on new income. This can be avoided for the most part though.

The reason I mention accumulated earnings though, is because over the years most advantages of the c-corp have been applied to the LLC such as write-offs for health care, leases, and otehr expenses. But, an LLC still can't accumulate earnings at a lower tax rate. this gets even better when you consider the idea that these accumulated earnings aren't subject to self-employment tax in a c-corp. Also, some of the "fringe benefits" for c-corps are a bit better than LLCs.

In a nutshell, the best way to go about it might be to form an LLC and request that it be taxed as a c-corp. The reason for this is that it reduces the amount of paperwork for you. C-corp need to have board meetings and should have more than one owner. An LLC can have a single owner if necessary and doesn't need to have those meetings.

So here's my general rule....

If you plan on making less than about $50K a year, or if you plan on having enough expenses to be written off that you will actually show a loss.... then the LLC is the way to go. Losses of a c-corp can't be written off against other personal income.

OTOH, if the business is likely to make more than $75K and you're considering company life insurance, and other fringe benefits as well as allowing the company to accumulate earnings of less than $50K per year.... Form the LLC and send in a Form 8832 to request taxation as a c-corp.


----------



## JPC2 (Jul 14, 2008)

I live in Delaware and last year the state passed legislation that cracks down on contractor's not having worker's compensation insurance. So everyone around here ran out and became an LLC. Executive officers of a corporation are covered under the Delaware Worker's Compensation Law. Up to (8) exec. officers that are stockholders of the corp. may elect not to be subject to the WC law by completing an agreement between the corp. and officers. This waives any and all benefits to which you might be entitled under the Del. WC law.

This is an issue that has really changed things for the small guy in our state.

Do your homework!


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Might want to check your State License Board also. I started as a sole and when my acct advised me to change to corp I had to get a new license.


----------



## MTA (May 30, 2007)

Thanks.. 

right know I dont have the money for an LLC.. I just have the money for the inc and bonding... and the contractor lic.. 

So it will be ok to get the sole proprietor then just switch over when I get the money for it.. to have someone do the LLC will cost me about 500.00


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Where are you located? There's no LLC's in California for contractors.


----------



## MGSProperties (Mar 27, 2008)

BKFranks said:


> Where are you located? There's no LLC's in California for contractors.


very true


----------



## MTA (May 30, 2007)

Washington state


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

BKFranks said:


> Where are you located? There's no LLC's in California for contractors.


wow that is crazy I never knew that. Can you guys do S or C corps?


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

aikencolon said:


> wow that is crazy I never knew that. Can you guys do S or C corps?


Yeah, corporations are OK.


----------



## Ayan Gonzalez (Jul 10, 2008)

MTA said:


> I am starting a construction company as a GC would it be ok to get a sole proprietorship right know until we start to make some money..
> 
> Then I would get an LLC.. please let me know Thanks


The best thing to do is to have three corporations for asset and personal protection.

The first company should be your C corp. construction company and it should be incorporated in Delaware, Wyoming or Alaska. 

These states provide you with the best laws to protect your corporate structure.

The second company should be an LP. It should own all equipment and rent it to the C corp.

And the final company should be another LP. Here is where you keep your safe assets such as cash, stocks bonds ext. 

LLC are best used for real estate.

I would STRONGLY advice you to spend $ 15.00 and get a book on the subject before you make a mistake. I would recommend Owning Your Own Corporation, from the Rich 
Dad Poor Dad collection.

This would be a good start. Once you have a better understanding of these concepts, you will can progress to other books on the subject and eventually learn about the power of the charging order.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Ayan Gonzalez said:


> I would STRONGLY advice you to spend $ 15.00 and get a book on the subject before you make a mistake. I would recommend Owning Your Own Corporation, from the Rich Dad Poor Dad collection.


I fully agree that one needs an understanding of the legal structures available, but your choice of books is suspect- I prefer to get legal advice from someone with a legal backgraound, not someone who's entire past has yet to be proven to have actually taken place as it's written.......


----------



## Ayan Gonzalez (Jul 10, 2008)

Bob Kovacs said:


> I fully agree that one needs an understanding of the legal structures available, but your choice of books is suspect- I prefer to get legal advice from someone with a legal backgraound, not someone who's entire past has yet to be proven to have actually taken place as it's written.......


I fully agree with you about legal advice. The book I recommended was written buy several atturny's.

I have spent more than $ 100,000.00 on legal advice, books and syminars over the years learning about corporate structures and asset protection for my businesses.

First off, you can't go to just any atturney or accountant on this subject.

Out of the nearly 20 million atturny's out there, only about 950 of them specialize only in asset protection and understand that I am talking about.

Chances are the gentlman posting the original question will not ever run into one of them or even know how to find one of these specialists....

Because of the format of the question he posted, I dought he can affored the $ 500.00 per hour one of them charges.

That is why I suggested spending just $ 15.00 on a basic book that would only begin to explain the concept of asset protection.

I could have recommened other books on trusts, family limited partnerships, limited partnerships, S. corporations, C corporations, limited liability corporations, charitable remainder and irrivocable trusts and wills so that he can incorporate maximum asset protection along with maximum tax savings to his business. 

All of which someone looking to properly create an asset protection structure needs to understand. 

But some of these books would have cost him as much as $ 3,000.00 just for one.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've been all through this, and I'd say you can simplify all the corporate structuring listed above by purchasing a good umbrella policy.



MTA said:


> I am starting a construction company as a GC would it be ok to get a sole proprietorship right know until we start to make some money..
> 
> Then I would get an LLC.. please let me know Thanks


It's ( Ready... Get set... GO!)

not ( GO! ... get Ready... Get Set... oh F cK!)

Always be two steps ahead of yourself in everything you do in business, never get into the trap of playing catch up.


----------



## Ayan Gonzalez (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> I've been all through this, and I'd say you can simplify all the corporate structuring listed above by purchasing a good umbrella policy.


An umbrella policy is a good idea but not by istelf to protect you against false law suits and unavoidable mistakes. 


It should be incorporated into a good asset protection strategy.


Case in point. 


I know a GC that had a very successful construction company. He thought he was smart by putting his assets ( over 1 mill) in his wife of 25 years name to protect himself from law suits.


One day his wife had an auto accident. After she came out of it, she had brain damage that changed her personality. 


She became a paranoid skitso, and thought he was out to kill her. 

She then died just three months later from a brain hemorrhage.


However, before she died her sister helped her create a will leaving everything in her name to her.


He was fifty nine years old when this happened and is now broke.

An umbrella policy would have not been able to help him.


----------



## The_Game (Jun 8, 2008)

*online LLC*

get the llc online

more competition for the agency = cheapest price

i was for doing it to 1 agency here years ago and i when on line. Save my self $175.00 and got the big package whit nice book for the company and seal. took 2 weeks to get everything.:thumbsup:
Go online they compete you save $$ 
about a fuel thank of fuel loll:clap:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ayan Gonzalez said:


> An umbrella policy is a good idea but not by istelf to protect you against false law suits and unavoidable mistakes.
> 
> 
> It should be incorporated into a good asset protection strategy.
> ...


That's why I said "I'd say you can simplify all the corporate structuring listed above by purchasing a good umbrella policy." I'm only referring to protections in regard to your business liability and personal liability. Wives, ex wives, wives hiring contract killers, wives going insane... etc... that's beyond all this, if you want to protect yourself 100% don't earn any money or keep it in mason jars above the 100 year flood line.

I'm referring only to business and personal liability - IE - being sued, which is what the original question is all about. When we go into business we open ourselves up for liability and lawsuits. When we aquire personal wealth you need to protect personal assets. You can do so through 30-40 corporations and trusts or simply incorporate your business as a first line of defense to issolate your personal assets from the business and purchase an umbrella policy as your 2nd line of defense if for some reason your corporate veil is pierced. In my experience with those 2 things in place you're financially secure against 99.99% of anything you may ever face.

Barring crazy wives or fraud.

One thing overlooked by people advising all sorts of corporate wrangling is the cost of all the accounting associated with it. Unless you are getting a 10 for 1 deal with your accountant, that's a crap load of accounting to pay for at tax time, not to mention during the rest of the year filing quarterlies, keeping current with your state for your entities and the list goes on and on...


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Everyone hollers LLC or INC. But what you dont know is that if say you go to a store and see a tv or something you would like to have. Now you use your bank card and pay for it. You have just committed a federal crime. You CAN NOT spend any company money for your personal use. You MUST write yourself a check and pay for personal things from that. I know, many people will say "I do", but be honest, 80% of you do it. Also there is NO guarantee that your personal assets are safe just because you hide behind a cor veil. If they want, they can get to you and your personal things as well. Granted its not as easy as a SP, but it can still be done. I have talked to CPA's, lawyers, and I have seen it happen. So if you dont believe it then go ahead. If you do anything that implies GROSS NEGLIGENCE then you are not protected behind the corp. They can and will come after you personally. Like I said, I have seen a few corps have this happen to them. Me? SP. I call my company by my name so the checks can either be cashed or deposited. JMO.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You're not breaking any laws unless you don't separate the TV from your business assets (even then maybe it's a case of semantics only still). 

I can write a business check for a new Ferrari if I want. Come tax time I had better reclassify that $200,000 check as a distribution to myself and pay the taxes on it. 

If I didn't and tried to declare the Ferrari as a business expense and deduct the $200,000 as a direct business expense, I still wouldn't be breaking any laws, only openning myself up for an audit where the IRS agent would decide whether my reasoning was sound or not and backed by the tax code. If found that it wasn't I would then be liable for the penalties and interest accrued on the deduction I've already taken for the Ferrari. 

If I didn't pay the interest and penalties I could ultimately go to jail, but even that would be a stretch.

The bottom line to all this is very easy- 

If you have no assets, IE - nothing to lose right now... then who cares? Keep all your reciepts in a shoe box and be a sole proprietor. You have nothing to lose at this point and nothing to protect or worry about. Bankruptcy will ultimately wash away almost everything if it comes to that.

If you plan to accumilate anything you want to keep then it's time to incoporate now and just be done with it.

Then once you do accumilate things, it's time for an umbrella policy.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

USP45 said:


> Everyone hollers LLC or INC. But what you dont know is that if say you go to a store and see a tv or something you would like to have. Now you use your bank card and pay for it. You have just committed a federal crime. You CAN NOT spend any company money for your personal use. You MUST write yourself a check and pay for personal things from that. I know, many people will say "I do", but be honest, 80% of you do it. Also there is NO guarantee that your personal assets are safe just because you hide behind a cor veil. If they want, they can get to you and your personal things as well. Granted its not as easy as a SP, but it can still be done. I have talked to CPA's, lawyers, and I have seen it happen. So if you dont believe it then go ahead. If you do anything that implies GROSS NEGLIGENCE then you are not protected behind the corp. They can and will come after you personally. Like I said, I have seen a few corps have this happen to them. Me? SP. I call my company by my name so the checks can either be cashed or deposited. JMO.


Piercing the corp veil is not common unless the case involves fraud or gross negligence. If that is the kind of person we are talking about, then I think we should advise that he pay a lawyer $500/hr to set up 100 corps in the most complicated structure possible. That way if he is gonna defraud people, at least it will have cost him a boat load of money to do it.

Anyway, to everyone else here. Over the years as LLCs have gotten more popular, the IRS has given them most of the advantages of the other forms of business. Allow me to comment on the proposed structure of setting up a C-corp and two LPs. 

I already mentioned the idea that LLCs now get most of the C-corp write-offs. Actually they get all of the C-corp write-offs if you chose to have it taxed as a C-corp. The difference is that it is less hassle to appropriately run an LLC. Just make sure to check with your state, to make sure of its stance on LLCs.

In regards to the LP, the only thing it really offers is an advantageous managment structure. This can be duplicated by forming an LLC that is manager-managed instead of member managed.

What I'm getting at is that the proposed structure is easier to setup and more versatile if you were to do three LLCs, making sure to form them correctly. The only advantage to forming the actual C-corp for the first entity is to form a close corp in either Nevada or Delaware to avoid state tax. Just be aware that many times this isn't exactly legal, and many companies are getting in trouble for this.


----------



## Ayan Gonzalez (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> That's why I said "I'd say you can simplify all the corporate structuring listed above by purchasing a good umbrella policy." I'm only referring to protections in regard to your business liability and personal liability. Wives, ex wives, wives hiring contract killers, wives going insane... etc... that's beyond all this, if you want to protect yourself 100% don't earn any money or keep it in mason jars above the 100 year flood line.
> 
> I'm referring only to business and personal liability - IE - being sued, which is what the original question is all about. When we go into business we open ourselves up for liability and lawsuits. When we aquire personal wealth you need to protect personal assets. You can do so through 30-40 corporations and trusts or simply incorporate your business as a first line of defense to issolate your personal assets from the business and purchase an umbrella policy as your 2nd line of defense if for some reason your corporate veil is pierced. In my experience with those 2 things in place you're financially secure against 99.99% of anything you may ever face.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say.

However, "the only way" to protect youself completely "100%" is with a charging order.

For example, how would an umbrella policy protect you against a false federal law suit against you and your business.

Case in point. I had an employee once that sued my company an I claiming unpaid overtime on a federal project.

Durring the discovery process I found out that he was an illigal alien that lied on his application, by providing a fake drivers license, and fake name and other identifiaction.

He had 3 arrest warrents on him. One for not reporting to his porrol officer after serving two years in jail for assult on a police officer and another from the imigration office trying to find him to have him deported.

Because this was a federal case, if I notified the police that I new where he was I would have gone to jail for interfearing with his rights under the Fair Labor Standards Act.

I paid nearly $ 100,000.00 in legal fees to defent the case. Yes I one but did I?

That was before I learned the power of a charging order. Had I had my companies structured the proper way at the time, the claiments councel would never had filed the suit in the first place.

An umbrela policy does nothing to protect you against cases like this. In fact with the right structure you don't need the expence of an umbrella policy in the first place.

Now compare the $ 100,000.00 in legal fees defending my company against just one false suit and compare that to what to a good accountents bill not to mention how much money you will save in taxes with the correct structure.


----------



## Ayan Gonzalez (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> You're not breaking any laws unless you don't separate the TV from your business assets (even then maybe it's a case of semantics only still).
> 
> I can write a business check for a new Ferrari if I want. Come tax time I had better reclassify that $200,000 check as a distribution to myself and pay the taxes on it.
> 
> ...


OK so here is Jon.

Jon desided to work as a sole proprieter. Jon is smart he gets the best umbrella policy in the world.

He has a problem and losses a suit.

Oh, but Jon has no assets and he files chapter 7 or 11 or whatever...........

So Jon lives a happy life and years later (lets say 10 years for this case) he has a good income and some money given to him when his dad passed.

But wait thers's more...........

All of a sudden Jon's bank accounts run dry.

Oh no, Jon didn't know that chapter 7 or 11 did not protect him from negligence claims....... "SUPRISE" 

The atturny for the claiment was patient and Jon Boy is back to farming again.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

An umbrella policy is for personal assets, it has nothing to do with your business.

Anyone can sue you any time for any reason. You can't prevent that, you can only deter the intent based upon the chances of an award large enough to entice a lawyer to take the case on contingency. 

If you spent $100,000 to defend yourself... well, all I can say is you certainly have all the twilight zone, one better story toppers all covered and I'm sure with any example you will have a personal one in a million story to cover it.

My advice to you is to start playing the lottery with the odds you seem to attract.

A $100,000 spent defending yourself on one case plus in your own words you've spent more than another $100,000 more on legal advice, books and seminars over the years learning about corporate structures and asset protection for your businesses.

Um, there is something wrong with this picture.

Anyone?


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm a sole prop. Have been for years and no problem. I'm changing to an LLC now because I'm taking on partners and its time to change the structure. I had a GC I used to work for that was LLC and the whole nine yards. When he went bankrupt the company had such high debt the judge told him to sell everything to make amends. He couldnt sell in this great housing market now and had to file personal bankruptcy. Where was his protection? His bankruptcy stemmed from customers lawsuits for not finishing work. He now has 60 days to change his license to another name, but in the great state of Tennessee you need 35,000 in the bank for a minimum build limit. He's bankrupt. How can he change the name without his financial statement showing 35,000 in the bank. I've had complaints, who hasnt, but I've got a bulletproof contract and I do what I say. Also in my state when I change to an LLC I have to go through getting another license, cant just change the name. New license, all my bonds and insurances all have to change. So find $500.00 and do it now if you can. I'll loose around $3500.00 doing everything again. I feel stupid.


----------



## Ayan Gonzalez (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> An umbrella policy is for personal assets, it has nothing to do with your business.
> 
> Anyone can sue you any time for any reason. You can't prevent that, you can only deter the intent based upon the chances of an award large enough to entice a lawyer to take the case on contingency.
> 
> ...


You don't need an umbrella policy with the right corporate structure.

No attorny will take a case when he see's he will end up with a charging order.

I think it would be wise for you to learn what a "charging order" is.

And while we're at it, mmmmmmmmm, lets see?

Been in business 28 years, paid $ 100,000.00 defending one of many suits 23 years ago, spent about $ 130,000.00 setting corporate structures, talking with asset protection attorney's, going to siminars and settiing up companies, mmmmmmmmm,

That's about $ 4,642.85 per year. 

Whats so twilight zone about that?

I would think that 28 years, 75 full time employees and $ 25,000,000.00 a year average business revenues would add up to a few little stories.

Don't you?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Charging orders are to protect you *personally*, such as when somebody sues you *personally* as a member of a business instead of the business itself.

If that's the case, I'd much rather have my umbrella policy for $300 a year and have my insurance companies attorney's defending me for *free*.

Ayan - if you feel the need to spend in your own words more than $200,000 in legal fees, so be it. 

The average contractor here or on these boards is lucky to keep a separate checking account for his business. Advising such a person to set up multiple corporations and tens of thousands of dollars is akin to informing a kid running a lemonade stand that he needs to incorporate. While both might offer protection to the individual in question for a one in a billion set of circumstance, both are going to end up as the same result - with the person in question looking at you cross eyed and doing nothing.

A good friend of mines wife kept seeing the digital pictures her other friend took of her family on vacations using an $80 Canon Powershot point and shoot, so her husband bought here a $4000 Canon EOS1-D. The result? She still doesn't have any vacation pictures because she can't figure out how to use it.

Meanwhile her other friend keeps bringing home great vacation pictures because her camera is simple enough for her to use. Meanwhile the husband is pissed and keeps yelling, you wanted to take pictures, I bought you a fricken $4000 camera, why don't we have any pictures!!!!?????


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

HEY! Wait a minute. I'm a professional.I have a business checking account......................hold on.....................never mind. My wife just told me I was overdrawn again and we have to close it. So I DID have a business account. :laughing:


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

So MTA, has your question been answered here?:no:


----------



## MTA (May 30, 2007)

Yes... So it look like i would need to get an llc.. do you guys know of any good places to go online for really cheap..


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a quick example of what Ayan is talking about....however, contrary to Ayun's recommendation of a corporation, this attorney recommends an LLC and explains why....

as for the OP, you need more help than worrying about whether to start as a SP or LLC or S corp or whatever....like Mike Finley said, "it's ready, set, go"


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm doing mine online at my states website. Maybe check there. I'll get mine for 300.00 instead of 500.00 to 1300.00 that some lawyers told me they would do it for.


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

I heard of www.legalzoom.com also. I don't know anything about them, but may be worth a look.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

MTA said:


> Yes... So it look like i would need to get an llc.. do you guys know of any good places to go online for really cheap..


my guy could probably do it for ya. PM me and I will give you his number, he's not expensive at all really.


----------



## Giftcard (Dec 28, 2006)

You can do it yourself for $175 http://www.secstate.wa.gov/corps/


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

mahlere said:


> as for the OP, you need more help than worrying about whether to start as a SP or LLC or S corp or whatever....like Mike Finley said, "it's ready, set, go"


Agreed, MTA- the first step for you should be to get out the yellow pages or google and look up "accountant" go sit down with one for a free hour of advice, or even pay for an hour if you have to. In my life I've been a sole prorietor, an LLC, a LLP and a S-corp. There are a lot of choices based upon what you are doing. 

Call an accountant and get started correctly. This is simply the RIGHT way to go about being in business, not a choice or maybe what you should do or not, it's the way every business should start out. 

You probably know the correct way to do your trade and just as there is a standard set of steps to completing a task, a business entity is no different.


----------



## Giftcard (Dec 28, 2006)

Why call an accountant when your local gov provides all the info on their site for forming a LLC. You may want to vist a accountant or lawyer for proper use but to fill out a form. Please.

Mike hate to pick on you buddy, but did you really call an accountant if so get your money back. Your signature on your site still leaves you liable. Yep:w00t:


----------

